# Existing medical condition



## pappa583 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello everyone, new to this forum. myself my wife and my 6 year old girl are looking into moving to spain, not 100% sure on which area and just starting off looking seriously. Before we get too serious and set our hearts on it, I am wondering if anyone can help me out with some info. My wife has a rare blood disorder (called PNH) which can lead to her needing a blood transfusion. This has happened twice in the last couple of years, her illness is controlled with medication, (iron tablets, folic acid and warphrin) at the minute and her condition has not got any worse over the last few years. I am 38 and my wife has just turned 40 so we are relatively young, I work offshore on the rigs so we have decided may as well live in the nicer climate instead of the cold wet. any advice on health care system would be appreciated.
Thanks Paul


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Unless you are paying your social security contributions to Spain as opposed to the UK you will both have zero entitlement and will need to either pay supplementary contribtions to Spain or consider private medical insurance. The problem there is that many insurers will not cover pre-existing conditions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> Unless you are paying your social security contributions to Spain as opposed to the UK you will both have zero entitlement and will need to either pay supplementary contribtions to Spain or consider private medical insurance. The problem there is that many insurers will not cover pre-existing conditions.


not quite right...

if the OP's husband is paying NI in the UK the family in Spain can usually have access to the state system by using the S1 - there's a reciprocal agreement, the UK will pay Spain on the same basis as they pay for pensioners

I'm not sure if there's a time limit when NI continues to be paid - although it lasts for up to 2 years for 'early retirees' who stop paying NI


pappa583 - call the DWP in Newcastle to get the full info from them -it can vary depending on individual circumstances


----------



## pappa583 (Apr 23, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> not quite right...
> 
> if the OP's husband is paying NI in the UK the family in Spain can usually have access to the state system by using the S1 - there's a reciprocal agreement, the UK will pay Spain on the same basis as they pay for pensioners
> 
> ...


cheers for that, I thought that if i pay NI here then as we are in the EU then any EU country will provide healthcare?
I hope so as this could determine whether we go or no!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pappa583 said:


> cheers for that, I thought that if i pay NI here then as we are in the EU then any EU country will provide healthcare?
> I hope so as this could determine whether we go or no!


no, different countries have different rules

in the UK, healthcare is residence based, so if you legally live in the UK you are entitled to healthcare, whether or not you are paying into the system

in Spain, it's contribution based, so even if you live here legally you aren't entitled to healthcare unless you are paying into the system - with the S1 the UK pays for you

as I said though, you need to check your exact entitlement (if any) with the DWP


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Here is a link to healthcare in Spain and has DWP information and a link to their website.
Expat Health Information - Sanitas Health Plan Spain
My question is, if you wife was able to get an S1 it would only last for up to 2 years,what would you do then for healthcare? as you are both relatively young.
Have you by any chance got BUPA insurance? or being treated by BUPA for your pre existing condition?, if you have, then you could probably transfer it to the Spanish SANITAS, which is a branch of BUPA, then your treatment could continue.
The other option, and I'm not sure if you could do this!, is to pay your NI and tax's to Spain, then you would be covered by their health service.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

El País ran an article yesterday regarding changes in the health-care system due this summer. It sounds like more will be required of EU citizens, but I don't know if this will affect the OP.

Here's the link and a couple of quotes from the article....

Los inmigrantes irregulares tendrán tarjeta sanitaria hasta el 31 de agosto | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

* Para el resto de los extranjeros también se exigirán más papeles (un aseguramiento), incluidos los de la UE.

* Extranjeros de Estados miembros de la Unión Europea y de otros Estados parte en el Acuerdo sobre el Espacio Económico Europeo. Para tener la residencia (más de tres meses) se le exigirá estar estudiando, trabajando o "tener un seguro de enfermedad que cubra todos los riesgos en España" si “dispone, para sí y los miembros de su familia, de recursos suficientes para no convertirse en una carga para la asistencia social en España durante su periodo de residencia". Antes esto no era así y no se les ponía ninguna condición.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brangus said:


> El País ran an article yesterday regarding changes in the health-care system due this summer. It sounds like more will be required of EU citizens, but I don't know if this will affect the OP.
> 
> Here's the link and a couple of quotes from the article....
> 
> ...


googletranslated 


> * For all other foreigners also require more paperwork (an assurance), including the EU.
> 
> * Foreign Member States of the European Union and other States party to the Agreement on the European Economic Area. For the residence (more than three months) will be required to be studying, working or "having a sickness insurance covering all risks in Spain" if "has, for himself and members of his family, not enough resources to become a burden on social assistance in Spain during their period of residence. " Before this was not true and are not putting any conditions.


so it's saying that we will have to be students, have a job, or medical insurance before we can become legally resident ............

pretty much like the 'old days' then when we had to 'apply' for residency

I'm not sure this will be permiited under EU rules for freedom of movement & residency :confused2:


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

pappa583 said:


> Hello everyone, new to this forum. myself my wife and my 6 year old girl are looking into moving to spain, not 100% sure on which area and just starting off looking seriously. Before we get too serious and set our hearts on it, I am wondering if anyone can help me out with some info. My wife has a rare blood disorder (called PNH) which can lead to her needing a blood transfusion. This has happened twice in the last couple of years, her illness is controlled with medication, (iron tablets, folic acid and warphrin) at the minute and her condition has not got any worse over the last few years. I am 38 and my wife has just turned 40 so we are relatively young, I work offshore on the rigs so we have decided may as well live in the nicer climate instead of the cold wet. any advice on health care system would be appreciated.
> Thanks Paul






Hi Pappa583

Spain has recently announced changes to their healthcare system and we are currently working with the Spanish authorities to see how changes will affect how British nationals access healthcare in Spain. Any changes will be reflected on the website in due course.

Please visit our website where you will find general information on healthcare in Spain:

Healthcare

If you need further information please contact the British Consulate in Spain asking to speak with the Healthcare Teams in Alicante or Malaga.

Thanks,

Montse
_UkinSpain, the offical website of the British Embassy in Spain_


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

UKinSpain said:


> Hi Pappa583
> 
> Spain has recently announced changes to their healthcare system and we are currently working with the Spanish authorities to see how changes will affect how British nationals access healthcare in Spain. Any changes will be reflected on the website in due course.
> 
> ...


thank you for replying Montse


----------

